# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  Holcim disinvesting via BEE?

## duncan drennan

There is an interesting article on M&G about Holcim selling is stake in one of SA biggest cement makers. Here is the interesting part...




> Aveng might be unwilling to have its stake diluted because Holcim SA is an attractive investment. Could it be that, faced with having to give up 26% of its 54% stake in Holcim SA, leaving it with less than a controlling stake, Holcim decided it might as well go the whole hog? BEE would then be the reason for HolcimÃ¢â¬â¢s disinvestment as well as the means. How terribly ironic.
> 
> Full story on M&G


Could it be that faced with looming BEE and government pressure international investors will bow out gracefully via a BEE deal?

----------

